# (h) Dark Eldar Army Rrp £537 (w) ££ Or Grey Knights



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there, I have a large Dark eldar army which retails at £537 which I wish to sell or swap for grey knights to the retail value of around £537.

Pics on request

Here is the list 

Drazhar NIB metal 
Lelith Hesprax unpainted/finecast 
Haemonclulus painted 
Archon painted/metal 
10 Wraks painted 
10 incubi 5 painted/finecast 
10 wyches unpainted 
29 warriors some painted 
10 scourges unpainted 
8 reaver jet bikes unpainted 
3 venoms 1 painted 
2 raiders 1 painted 
1 razorwing unpainted 
2 talos pain engines 1 painted 
1 ravenger 
codex 

Also included are lots of bitz and spare parts. Please be aware that some of these models are not a 100% built but all parts are included. Also all models that are painted are painted to a decent standard apart from the wraks which are done to a basic standard. 

I would prefer unpainted or models that are painted to a good standard, also I would like to avoid finecast if possible.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Are they the new models or old ones? And pics too :B I have moneys but no Grey knights am afraid!


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

yes all new models, do you have an email address I can send you pictures to?


----------

